# Hardware Stores



## natXPS (Feb 22, 2010)

The only hardware stores I know of are Ace Hardware and Speedex. Are there any others? Is the Ace at festival city much bigger/better?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

natXPS said:


> The only hardware stores I know of are Ace Hardware and Speedex. Are there any others? Is the Ace at festival city much bigger/better?


Ace at FC is much much bigger than the SZR branch and stocks many more items.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Ace at FC is much much bigger than the SZR branch and stocks many more items.
> 
> -


I love going and walking around that store in festival center. I'm like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## natXPS (Feb 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ace at FC is much much bigger than the SZR branch and stocks many more items.
> 
> -


Do they cut wood to size there do you know?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I miss Lowes and Home Depot, so Ace it is for me as well. I spend way too much time there looking for things. Driving all the way from DG for a plumbing parts for my tank that is equivalent of 1 durham  Made the trip a number of times and then end up walking around for two hours thinking of why I could possibly need this 'stuff' that I just think I need in a garage to have that I dont even have here


----------

